# Emerge-gentoo is spectacularly failing

## crisdean

Hey guys,

just reinstalling gentoo and this happens when I enter 

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

 - All servers checked cannot find the file... As it's in a virtualbox I can't scroll or copy the messages in here I'm afraid. the bottom line says:

```
Couldn't download linux-2.6.34-r6
```

All servers that are checked with this command don't seem to find the file. I'm desperate and have no clue what to do next. Could someone please help me? I'm stuck here now  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crisdean,

Thats at least three files.  Post the full error message from 

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

----------

## BradN

Try emerge --sync and see if that helps, otherwise please post the exact error messages.

----------

## gerard27

We need much more info than that.

I just synced and that kernel is still available.

Gerard.

----------

## crisdean

 *BradN wrote:*   

> Try emerge --sync and see if that helps, otherwise please post the exact error messages.

 

Hmm I get this if I try your command:

```
rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.uk.gentoo.org 873: name or service not known

         rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.7]

         >>>exceed portage_sync_retries: 3

```

Could it be that the rsync server I selected is down or so and this is causing the problem?

----------

## BradN

You need to set up /etc/resolv.conf, or if that is correct, may need to investigate other networking settings.

Try to ping this address:

ping 74.125.95.104

(it is one of google's servers).  If the ping is successful, then probably only your resolv.conf needs a fix.

----------

## crisdean

 *BradN wrote:*   

> You need to set up /etc/resolv.conf, or if that is correct, may need to investigate other networking settings.
> 
> Try to ping this address:
> 
> ping 74.125.95.104
> ...

 

Well the ping works ok and I'm getting a constant ping. The gentoo installation guide doesn't mention a /etc/resolv.conf or I overlooked it. Will check but the ping works ok.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crisdean,

The install guide says to copy /etc/resolv.conf from outside the chroot to inside the chroot, so networking works after you have chrooted.

What happens in your system depends on how you have set up networking. If you have used the default dynamic host control protocol

It should all just work but some broken dhcp servers miss things like setting up your nameservers, so you have to do that manually.

If you elected to use a static network setup, well, its all manual and it works when you get it right.

----------

## krinn

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

See 2.4 and 2.16

----------

## Etal

 *crisdean wrote:*   

> As it's in a virtualbox I can't scroll or copy the messages in here I'm afraid.(

 

You could always take a screenshot of VirtualBox and post it online  :Wink: 

----------

## crisdean

 *AM088 wrote:*   

>  *crisdean wrote:*   As it's in a virtualbox I can't scroll or copy the messages in here I'm afraid.( 
> 
> You could always take a screenshot of VirtualBox and post it online 

 

That's what I tried via print screen but it doesn't seem to work. As my /etc/resolv.conf is empty I'm not quite sure on what to put in there tbh. But I'll try to find out.

----------

## Raptor85

you using static ip? Otherwise dhcp should pull it in for you.  

simple solution to get you going would be to just add

```
nameserver 4.2.2.2
```

(4.2.2.2 or any other dns server will work, check your local /etc/resolv.conf for others)

to /etc/resolv.conf but be sure to set your networking up properly later! (read the gentoo handbook for instructions on networking)

----------

## crisdean

 *Raptor85 wrote:*   

> you using static ip? Otherwise dhcp should pull it in for you.  
> 
> simple solution to get you going would be to just add
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well yeah I must have skipped the step as I activated bridge network adapters so that gentoo uses my wireless connection under Windows. Will do that later on and then see how it works. I saved the wireless networking guide anyway and will spend some time with it later on.

----------

## chiefbag

Are you saying that you were able to download the stage3 and snapshot then all of a sudden you could not emerge gentoo-sources.

Sounds like you must have rebooted with the livecd and have remounted the file system and chrooted.

If this is the case you must have forgot to cp the resolve.conf file cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/ and then do env-update && source /etc/profile

after chrooting.

Firstly reboot with the livecd again and check that you have network connectivity from that environment before chrooting.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crisdean,

Exit the chroot, then copy /etc/resolv.conf to /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv

Now do the steps to enter the chroot again. It will be like you never left, except your network will work.

----------

